# Rate my new siggy.



## Splych (Jan 21, 2009)

I just made this siggy. I use it at another forums and may end up using it here as well....

Rate it out of 10.

Please and Thanks,
Echo


----------



## Orc (Jan 21, 2009)

Make the text stand out more and cover the bare areas. Also, that picture of Cloud doesn't blend well with the bluish theme of the sig.


----------



## Seven (Jan 21, 2009)

Colors clash, use renders that blend or are pretty much the same values as the background, or even easier make the background a tad brighter.

Use a better font, make it classy looking. The handwritten-ish font here doesn't really speak to me.

Work tons more on the render, looks like it was pasted in, maybe actually incorporate it with the background (see first point).

Borders are often nice, although not always necessary.

6.5/10, good luck on the next one.


----------



## Splych (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... I guess I am gonna go have to search for some more brushes ^^

Oh and Color Clash... What does that mean? Sorta new to this, so it was a new experience. Find new fonts... And to be honest, the render was just pasted in xD

I don't really think I will be adding a border... But at times, I may consider using one. And if I incorporate a background, do you mean adding a background?

For example, a tree and a grassy land?

Thanks for the replies back. =D


----------



## damole (Jan 21, 2009)

Color clash, meaning that the two colors don't work well with each other. They stand out, and feel awkward, I guess you could say.


----------



## Martiin (Jan 21, 2009)

if you made the words white then that would put great contrast on your picture + makes it more clean looking ;]


----------



## Gian (Jan 22, 2009)

Make it smaller, too.
There's alot of empty space.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 23, 2009)

Ditch the text, you need to have the render flow with the BG.
And start by not using that generic one.


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 23, 2009)

Center the render, and add some C4D's...and maybe some lighting effects


----------



## Splych (Jan 26, 2009)

I never knew people replied 

Anyway...  make it smaller, pick a better render, center the render, and some lighting effects.

C4D means... or stands for...?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

i believe c4d is 3d stuff?..


----------



## Reaper (Jan 31, 2009)

Go read a tutorial


----------

